# Ames Stradivarius recovered



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The Ames Stradivaruius stolen in May 1980 has been returned to the daughters of the owner after being brought in for valuation.

New York Times

There are more links in the wiki article.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A shame that the violinist who was robbed has died, but nice for The World that the strad may now be played again.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> A shame that the violinist who was robbed has died, but nice for The World that the strad may now be played again.


That is spelled Strad, ain't it? By fiddlers at least?


----------

